# August 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Sep 19, 2022)

Congratulations to @Dan Udrea for #2 from "Hungerburg Station - Innsbruck"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 19, 2022)

Congrats, Dan! Great shot!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 19, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 20, 2022)

Very nice, well done.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 20, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 20, 2022)

Congratulations, Dan.  Well deserved.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 20, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2022)

Congrats on the win, Dan!  Great B&W.


----------



## Dan Udrea (Sep 20, 2022)

Wow! What comments! Thank you very much for the appreciation. I don't consider myself to be meritorious.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2022)

congrats!!


----------

